# [Wet Thumb Forum]-More pictures by natural light



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

The left side of the tank:








From front to back the picture shows samolus valerandi (syn. samolus parviflorus), Hydrocotyle verticillata, Alternanthera reineckii and Rotala rotundifolia. Far left rear is Lobelia cardinalis. Right is Cryptocoryne balansae.

The rear left center








Cryptocoryne balansae rear center framed by Hygrophila corymbosa right, Hydrocotyle verticilata and Rotala rotundifolia left.

The center (not my favorite view)








Hygrophila corymbosa back, Echinodorus bleheri middle and Lysimachia nummularia foreground, flanked by Cryptocoryne balansae left and Gymnocoronis spilanthoides right.

I am still not used to the amount of space inside this tank. I get lost in all of its details.

Roger Miller


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

The left side of the tank:








From front to back the picture shows samolus valerandi (syn. samolus parviflorus), Hydrocotyle verticillata, Alternanthera reineckii and Rotala rotundifolia. Far left rear is Lobelia cardinalis. Right is Cryptocoryne balansae.

The rear left center








Cryptocoryne balansae rear center framed by Hygrophila corymbosa right, Hydrocotyle verticilata and Rotala rotundifolia left.

The center (not my favorite view)








Hygrophila corymbosa back, Echinodorus bleheri middle and Lysimachia nummularia foreground, flanked by Cryptocoryne balansae left and Gymnocoronis spilanthoides right.

I am still not used to the amount of space inside this tank. I get lost in all of its details.

Roger Miller


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's really nice Roger. Natural light does make all the difference. No wonder your plants love you.


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Roger, tank looks awesome. One note, though: That's Hydrocotyle leucocephala, not H. verticillata. This is verticillata (no clefts):


















 
(Click for pics)


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks, 2la. You're right of course.

Roger Miller


----------

